# Jobs in Universities - what does salary scale mean?



## Buzz55 (7 Apr 2005)

Hi all, 

This might be a stupid question, but I just can't figure it out myself.  I've seen a job advertised which has the following in it:

Salary, depending on experience, will be within the range:
€19,358 x 7 = €24,688/Bar/€24,753 x 6 = €31,314 p.a.


what does this mean?  What is your annual salary?  

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

I presume "x7" and "x6" mean the number of annual/long service increments from the lower figure to the higher. Not sure what "bar" means though.


----------



## buzz55 (7 Apr 2005)

So you think that the lower figure is the starting figure?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

Depending on experience as the ad says. My feeling is that it's impossible to say what the starting salary might be for a particular individual (other than being between the min and max specified) without further investigation.


----------



## ajapale (7 Apr 2005)

Hi Buzz,

In addition to salary scales (which are a public service thing) the Universities have a thing called "above the bar" and "below the bar". Im not certain but I think there are different terms and conditions accruing to the both. Try a google search with the following (NUI, "salary scale" and bar) and you should get some hits explaining it better.


€19,358 x 7 = €24,688/Bar/€24,753 x 6 = €31,314 p.a.

I assume this means 7 equal annual increments from €19,358 to €24,688
then you step above the bar to €24,753 with 6 equal annual increments to €31,314

Depending on your experience I think you can step in at any point along the scale and then continue to the top of the scale.

I hope this makes sense to you.

ajapale


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

Maybe  sheds some light on public/civil service salary scales?


----------



## sluice44 (7 Apr 2005)

I think the University _comrades_ did a deal with the Govt several years ago whereby _they_ got a big pay rise while their _comrades_ employed after that got smaller salaries.  Maybe this is what above/below the bar means?


----------



## Unregistered (7 Apr 2005)

Basically above or below the bar depends on a number of things:

If you have experience, appropriate qualifications, publications etc, you may get appointed above the bar - ie the second scale, 

If you get appointed below the bar and reach the top of the scale you will not necesarily get moved on the the next scale, if you have the above atributes gained whilst below the bar it helps.  

Generally people with other university experience get above the bar - even if it means an inital  pay cut being above the bar means more in the long run.

Newbies generally get under the bar.
The *7 just means number of increments. 

Is there a spell check on this new system??


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Is there a spell check on this new system??



Not by default although it . And, as that link suggests, there are plenty of browser side spell checker plug-ins/extensions available which would obviate the need for putting additional processing load on the _vBulletin _server. I'll put it on our TODO list in the _Moderators' Forum _but it'll be low priority until other more pressing issues are sorted first.


----------



## buzz55 (8 Apr 2005)

*Re: Jobs in Universities*

thanks for all the info guys.  Have to admit to being a bit disappointed that the starting salary of the scale is really quite low.  Actually, even the higher end of the salary is not huge either.  Its for an administration job which seems to involve a lot.  I'm currently an admin for an IT company and earn 25k....
I suppose you take the hit for slightly less hours and a few extra days holidays.  Still seems low though...


----------



## ajapale (8 Apr 2005)

Hi Buzz,

If you ring the HR department of the university Im sure they will be able to explain everything. I think that the "bar" only applies to lecturers.

ajapale


----------



## Unregistered (11 Apr 2005)

thanks  for the info on the spell check.

Ya, AFAIK having worked in the area for a few years the bar applies to lecturing staff only.  
Some (of us) have never forgiven the unions!!


----------

